# Taxes



## francokiwi (May 24, 2018)

Can anyone help with this question? I still live in France but have an apartment in Portugal which I rent until I can move there. I need a representative in Portugal for my tax declaration, although I’m able to do it online myself, and an accountant charges 350 euros for the service, which in my case seems excessive for not doing anything much. Any suggestions for a person or a company who might provide this service at a more reasonable fee?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## hereiam35 (Feb 14, 2017)

Do you know anyone in Portugal? All you need is a guarantor (someone that affirms that you will pay your taxes for one year) and it can be anyone. I "rented" a college student for half a day to be my translator while I got my tax number, opened a bank account, and looked at apartments. It cost me 60 Euros for about 5 hours. He was my guarantor.


----------



## Diddion (Oct 17, 2017)

Does this mean that if you had defaulted he would have been liable for your tax?


----------



## LA. (Jun 10, 2017)

Hi,

Yes, I could provide you that service for a more reasonable. More details upon request (please send me a private message).

In addition, yes, he would be responsible for you in any case of default (if he wasnt an accountant). In fact, this is an "hidden" risk for fiscal representative in Portugal.

Kind regards,
Louis


----------



## francokiwi (May 24, 2018)

Thanks for feedback, I’ll get back to you Louis. I understand the fiscal representative is supposed to represent the non resident in all fiscal matters, and has to register with the tax department as the representative, however in my case there is no fiscal activity other than a tax declaration 1x a year.


----------

